# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Revista "Hylli i Drites" sot me 1 tetor 2013 ne 100 vjetorin e saj

## Reschen

Revista "Hylli i Drites" sot me 1 tetor 2013 ne 100 vjetorin e saj



AGRON GJEKMARKAJ

Revista Hylli i Dritës lindi bashkë me shtetin shqiptar në 1 tetor te vitit 1913 dhe u bë shprehësja kryesore e aspiratave të elitës shqiptare për pavarësi, shtetformim, liri, demokraci e kulturë perëndimore. Kjo revistë është e lidhur pazgjidhshmërisht me emrin dhe veprën e françeskanëve shqiptarë e kryesisht të At Gjergj Fishtës, i cili që në editorialin e parë dëshmoi që busulla do të shënonte vetëm një drejtim Europën, drejtim që do ta humbisnim dendur këta 100 vjet. Fishta asokohe qartazi u drejtohej bashkëkombësve se kur flasim për ekzistencën e Shqipnisë na e nënkuptojmë gjithmonë si Shtet të qytetnuem dhe europian. E nuk ishte si sot, ku shumica dërrmuese e shqiptarëve ndihen natyrshëm europianë, por koha e vitit të mbrapshtë kur refuzonin Princ Vidin dhe buçimat dum Babën trondisnin në varr rilindësit dhe varrosnin ata që besonin në idenë e tyre. Një vit nga shpallja e Pavarësisë kishte shpërthyer me gulçe nostalgjia për pushtuesin për xhahilllëkun, hallmen e shërbetin që turmave fanatike u digjte xhanin e, bashkë me atë bina të mnershme që ishte xhani i tyre, digjej edhe Shqipëria. Në këtë përzhitje, Fishta me të vetët themelonte Hyllin e Dritës nga frika e përhumbjes totale nga dëshira për tiu rikthyer kontinentit, si realistë, si vizionarë, si shqiptarë që nuk donin as më pak e as më shumë po të mbeteshin të tillë. Jo rastësisht numrat e vitit të parë të jetës i lënë hapësirën më të madhe botimit të Kanunit të Lek Dukagjinit, një kod ky fijelidhës. Si moto të vetën, revista pat e ka thënien e Shën Palit apostull: Ubi Spiritus Domini, ibi libertas  Ku asht shpirti i Zotit, aty asht liria.1 Te historia e Hyllit të Dritës gjejmë të shprehura të gjitha shpresat dhe zhgënjimet, ulje-ngritjet shqiptare, përplasjet shqiptarantishqiptar, shqiptar-italianofil, sllavofil, turkofil, grekofil, oksident-orient, kulturë perëndimore-leskra kulture, besim-ateizëm, antikomunizëm-komunizëm, demokraciautoritet, qëndresëpushtim, elitizëm-masivizim, Fishtë-milet, e shumëçka tjetër që ka lënë gjurmë të kundërtash përgjatë një shekulli. Sot mund ta themi që te kjo revistë e konfirmuar si institucion kulturor shqiptarët kanë shprehur maksimumin e energjive të veta mendore, si asnjëherë tjetër, si askund tjetër, por te qëndrimi ndaj saj dhe shkrimtarëve të saj njerëzit e kulturës të pas 44-s kanë shfaqur edhe imoralitetin dhe kompleksin më të madh. Nga pikëpamja historiografike, jeta e këtij organi ndahet në katër etapa. Periudha e parë përmblidhet në vitet 1913-1914, e cila, e thënë më fjalët e Vili Kamsit, konsiderohet si një periudhë paraqitjeje e sprove ku diskutohet aftësia e shqiptarve për me organizue shtetin e vet mbas pesë shekujsh pushtimi të huej, marrëdhëniet mes lirisë e kombit, në mes kombësisë e fesë, në mes individit e shtetit, në mes shoqnisë e shtetit, diskutohet gjeokultura e gjeopolitika, raporti me qytetërimin dhe rrugët për ta arritur. Hylli i fillimeve vuri bazat për një sërë studimesh, si ato: albanologjike, letrare, etnografike, folklorike, pedagogjike, duke nxjerrë në pah gjithë atë pasuri shpirtërore që kishte mbetur e pacenuar nga nata otomane dhe që vetvetiu rizgjohej identitare në përputhje me bazat e qytetërimit europian pas 500 vitesh vëllazërimi, bashkëqeverisje e miradie me otomanët. Sprova demokratike ndërmjet viteve 1921- 1924 shënon edhe periudhën e dytë kohore të ridaljes së saj. Gjatë viteve të parlamentarizmit, revista Hylli i Dritës krijoi modelin e polemikës demokratike si armike e hapur e feudalizmit shqiptar, mentalitetit dhe përfaqësuesve të saj në politikë, si surratqerepi, shakllabani, dylmja, dudumi, muhaxhiri, që kishin zënë zyrat e shtetit. Do të paguante çmim për qëndrimin e vet. Shohim se në faqet e Hyllit të kësaj kohe përfshihen emrat më të spikatur të mendimit shqiptar. Kjo kohë katërvjeçare e Hyllit ndryshe prej periudhës së parë konsiston kah nji përgatitje demokratike e qytetarit. Thekson subjekte sikurse ndër të tjera rilindja shpirtnore e individit, njisi më vete e përbase e shoqnisë, tue vu në dukje njikohësisht se cili asht ideali i shqiptari (Vili Kamsi). Qëndrimi antizogist i Fishtës dhe mbështetja e tij për lëvizjen e Nolit kushtëzuan qëndrimin e qeverisë së Zogut, e cila e mbylli Hyllin. Amnistia politike, paqja me Zogun, si dhe rikthimi i Fishtës nga ekzili bëjnë të mundur që më 1930-n e deri në dhjetor 1944 të ridalë Hylli i Dritës dhe kjo është periudha më e gjatë e stabilitetit të kësaj reviste, por edhe e produktit të saj intelektual. Në këtë çerek shekulli, veç Fishtës, me një autoritet hegjemon konsolidohen si shkrimtarë, filozof e kulturologë edhe Harapi, Prenushi, Shllaku, Çabej, Marlaskaj, Palaj, Kurti, Dodaj, Sirdani, Rrota, Bardhi, Dema, Gazulli, Gegaj, Gjoka, Alkaj, Gjeçi, Dema e shumë të tjerë, të cilët u përvijuan si akademia e vërtetë e shkencave shqiptare, e modelit perëndimor me bazë dijen, dhe jo e tipit sovjetik me përzgjedhje biografike. Ky grup i strukturuar bën të mundur arritjen e një niveli të tillë sa me pasë pëlqimin e çmimin e rretheve shkencore e kulturore jo vetëm kombëtare, por edhe ndërkombëtare () nji përparim që prirej te përballimi dhe zgjidhja e anëve pak të njohuna ose të panjohuna të historisë, të letërsisë, të gjuhës, tetnografisë e të folklorit. Jo më kot ndër bashkëpunëtorët e tij mbahen me të tjerë emna në shej si prof. Norbert Jokl, Georg Stadtmuller e të tjerë si këta (Vili Kamsi). Në vitin 1944 fillon heshtja e gjatë. Një nga aktet e para të qeverisë së Tiranës ishte mbyllja e kësaj reviste si përfaqësuese e reaksionit, si dhe dënimi me vdekje e burg i drejtuesve të saj, si At Gjon Shllaku, At Anton Harapi, At Benardin Palaj, At Donat Kurti e shumë të tjerë, si dhe vjedhja e trashëgimisë së saj arkivore nga intelektual shërbestarë të komunizmit në Shkodër, shoqërues të grupeve të terrorit në bastisje e dhunë, më vonë dëshmitarë në gjyqet e priftërinjve. Periudha e katërt fillon pak vite pas rënies së diktaturës, pikërisht në vitin 1993 e vazhdon edhe sot. Këto vite kanë shenjën e fratit të kujtimeve At Zef Pllumi ideologut shqiptar të lirisë kundër tiranisë. Qasja ndaj lirisë, edukata demokratike, gjuha e komunikimit me Europën, rreziku i tribalizmit dhe autoritarizmit, por edhe plotësimi i sistemit të gjymtuar kulturor, ringjallja së vdekurish, qasjet moderne e pa ngarkesa ideologjike që e shihnin letërsinë dhe historinë si të tillë, ishin disa prej motiveve të grupit themelues që rilindën Hyllin. Hylli i Dritës tashmë shfaqet në Tiranë jo më në Shkodër, me një kryeredaktor laik, Aurel Plasarin, i cili në sytë e fratit që e përzgjodhi shfaqej ndryshe nga gjithë bashkëkohësit, tregues i qartë i hipostazave të reja në gravitetin kulturor shqiptar. Në metropolin postkomunist plot me kioska, që i ngjante një ngrehine pa shpirt në çoroditje e rendje pas fitimit të shpejtë, do të gjindej kjo çetë intelektualësh që do të grumbulloheshin rreth Hyllit në kërkim rrënjësh, në pasqyrim tradite, në rizbulim të identitetit europian të mbuluar nga ideologji e trashëgimi të tjera qytetërimore. Redaksia e Hyllit u bë ledhi i parë kundër përkëdheljeve e joshjeve antieuropiane, që zëra nga Kosova dhe Tirana shfaqnin në institucione fetare apo në media. Gjithashtu kjo bërthamë shfaqet si pengesa më e organizuar kundër përfshirjes arbitrare të Shqipërisë në Konferencën Islamike, mjegullimit të axhendës kombëtare dhe deformimit të figurës së Gjergj Kastriotit, një lëvizje kjo paralele. Hylli, në sintoni me traditën e vet të hershme, u shfaq gjatë tranzicionit si zëdhënëse e mendimit demokratik perëndimor në Shqipëri. Revista ishte e vetme në paralajmërimin kirurgjikal që i bëri shoqërisë për katastrofën e vitit 1997, me artikullin Anno domini 1997 të A.Plasarit. Qysh në editorialin e parë të vitit 1993, At Zef Pllumi shtronte këtë sfidë: Secili shqiptar, që më të vërtetë e don atdheun, duhet ti bajë vedit e kombit këto pyetje 1. Pse kemi mbetë të izoluem prej Europës? 2. A jemi nda na prej Europës apo Europa na ndau ne? 3. A na pranojnë ne kombet europiane në gjinin e vet me individualitetin e mentalitetin tonë armiqësor ndaj Europës? 4. Çka na mungon ne që të mos jemi si europianët e tjerë? Toka jo, dielli e deti-jo. 5. Si mund e duem Shqipninë kur secili shqiptar mendon se vetëm ai ka të drejtë mbi Shqipninë dhe intrigojmë e tiranizojmë njani-tjetrin? E Ati ynë, kalitur sakrificash, sigurisht e kishte një përgjigje: shqiptarët kanë për të ba ma shumë për atdheun, në qoftë se kanë për tu dashtë ma tepër ndërmjet vedit. Hylli i Dritës në këtë rrugë i këshillonte dikur shqiptarët e në këtë rrugë mendon ti prijë gjithnjë. Trajektoren e kësaj rruge e gjejmë edhe nën drejtimin e filozofit Ardian Ndreca, i cili prej vitit 2005 e sot ka nxjerrë rreth 32 numra duke ruajtur kryet e vendit në mendimin shqiptar, duke shkruar e folë shqip, pa drojë, me kurajë, me kompetencë intelektuale, si zë i kthjellët e vigjilent sa herë janë cenuar parimet për të cilat është themeluar Hylli. Hylli i Ndrecës ka demonstruar një pasuri të jashtëzakonshme dokumentesh albanologjike që ndjellin lexime të reja historike, dokumente që botohen e zbulohen së pari duke mbledhur rreth vetes albanologët më të mirë që sot gjinden në katedrat e botës. Por beteja më e rëndësishme e tij mbetet ajo për standarde demokratike në Shqipëri dhe integrim real në Europë. Vërtet muaji themelues i kësaj reviste është në nëntor, por jemi brenda vitit të njëqindtë dhe, meqenëse një ministre e re po i merr në dorë punët e kulturës, thjesht duam ti sjellim në vëmendje se qëndrimi ndaj Hyllit, për të cilin ende nuk ka një botim anastatik, asnjë financim publik (kur fletore pa vlerë mbushen prej vitesh me para), asnjë mirënjohje simbolike shtetërore (pa të cilat mund të vazhdojë gjallimin se shtetin zakonisht e ka pasë kundër), është një nga lakmuset që ndan politikat kulturore nga propaganda kulturore. Të kesh mundësi të administrosh një ngjarje të tillë kulturore është fat dhe sfidë, Kumbaro duhet të tejkalojë gjykimet dje dhe paragjykimet ideologjike të së majtës, si dhe gjykimet e paragjykimet qytetërimore të së djathtës ndaj kësaj reviste sot, e cila është themeluar si votër e kulturës shqiptare dhe e tillë ka mbetur, një revistë përtej krahëve politikë, një revistë europiane e bërë nga shqiptarë dhe për ta si kryevepër e tyre.

http://www.panorama.com.al/2013/09/0...lit-te-drites/

----------


## Reschen

zotni Agron Gjekmarkaj
Ne shkrimet tuaja kam lexuar edhe satire per republiken e Mirdites. Sot po flitet per revisten "Hylli i Drites" dhe aq ma pak ne kete 100 vjetor i je referue cka ti din dhe ma poshte nuk ka referenca te dikujt tjeter qe mund me u pershtate ketij 100 vjetori te kesaj reviste franceskane.
Gjithkush lyp sot ashtu sic e kerkuan ata franceskane me pare,humbjet e te drejtes me qane proshtetit institucional, ma afer popullit dhe deshirave per me qane ne bashkesine evropiane.
Sali Berisha duke qane se 8 vite administroi apo sic thoshte at Gjergj Fishta pervetesoi pushtetin dhe Shqiperine, humbja e par e shqiptareve asht se komunistet e sotshem ecin me moton "duhen me u ba njerezit" qe me funksionue edhe pushteti" Mirpo gjeneratat e vjetra nuk mund te kthehen ma ne rini dhe ne adoleshence e aq ma pak ne femijeni me mesue historin e Shqiperise ndryshe, matematiken, shkencat e tana landet shkollore ashtu sic i meson nje i ri krejt ndryshe. Por duhet me thane se gjeneratat e vjetra mund te permisojne botkuptimin e zhvillimeve dhe cdo gjaje qe ishte e dnalueme ne kohen diktatoriale.

Sali berisha mos me rae prej pushteti paramendoi se mund te tregohej liberal me levizjen socialiste per integrim por kete e shprehu edhe me disa gjenerata te reja ne partine socialiste qe jane krejt sfide e kundert ne te majten shqiptare. 

E kjo te kthen vetvetiu pyetjen pse nuk zbatohen ligjet e kushtetutes se Shqiperise kur bashkesia evropiane po shpall kerkesa me te madhe se duhen zbatuar qe te jemi pjese e saj?
Pergjigjen le ta jape doktor Sali Berisha, Jozefina Topalli dhe shume deputete te tjere, ministra, opozitare qe pretenduen se "u ba deti kos" dhe "ata i dijne ma mire do gjana" se sa atyne qe po u del gjuha mbas shpine. Frika e prishjes se koalicionit PD-LSI, rrezoi edhe deshiren e krijimit te gjykatave speciale qe do te denonin krimet e pashembullta por do rikthente edhe memorien e shqiptareve qe nga gabimet e kaluara kane se cfare te mesojne sot. 

Sot bashkesia evropaine ka hapur cdo dere, te lejon te futesh ne brendesine e zhvillimeve te saj. Perse kaq naive politikanet dhe zyrtare te shtetit shqiptar ne lidhje... 

Ku qendron nyja qe thyen te drejten e zhvillimit...

----------


## benseven11

Reviste  krijuar para 100 vjetesh nga nje shqiptar qe s'di
  shqipen tamam.Funny,lol
Jo hylli, po ylli
jo voter po vater
Edhe emrin shqiptar e ka shkruar gabim
Jo shqyptar,po shqiptar.
Keto gabime i sheh te kapaku i 
revistes.Imagjinoje si eshte brenda.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ben7,

Dikush po te lexonte cke shkruar, do te te thoshte,

You made my day,

Big Smile.


Lol

----------

Savage (31-07-2014)

----------


## mia@

benseven po para 100 vjetesh nuk perdorej  versioni letrar i gjuhes shqipe qe njeh ti.

----------


## Reschen

E ne cfare gjuhe shkruhej mia@ para 100 vitesh? 

A thue kongresi i drejtshkrimit ne vitin 1973-1974 nen qyten e pushkes ishte zgjidhje per te sharruar ne mes gegnishten? 

Kjo do te thote sipas teje se "gegnishtja eshte nje gjuhe primitive, nje shenje qe tregon primitizmin e shqiptareve para 100 viteve"

Keto do i thoja edhe Benseven 11

----------

